# Happy Birthday Northerner



## Steff (Oct 18, 2013)

Many happy returns Alan, have a  lovely birthday hun xxxx

p.s Sorry the pig was supposed to be jigging lol


----------



## Mark T (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy birthday


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

Hehe! Thanks Steff, thanks Mark  Piggy made me laugh


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's a card I got from a friend


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 18, 2013)

Hippo Bathday Northey! :d


----------



## AJLang (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Northerner.  Lots of birthday woofs from Susie


----------



## Royston46 (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Alan have a good one


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Barb (Oct 18, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Here's a card I got from a friend


Happy birthday. Love the card.


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Northy, have a fantastic day x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Alan.
Hope you have a fabby day.


----------



## bennyg70 (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy birthday pal, have a good day!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Northerner!  Have a great day . Will there be cake?......


----------



## Cleo (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Alan ! Hope you have a great day and have a drink or two for me !


----------



## jalapino (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Alan 
Enjoy your day!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Boss.......

Have a great day....


----------



## pav (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Alan.


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Northy, I hope you have a fab day


----------



## gabriele (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Alan , have a lovely day


----------



## Phil65 (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Northy


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for all your good wishes everyone


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a great day!!

Have you any exciting food-based plans since no carbs/BG levels affect your wellbeing today (the traditional BG rule for people with diabetes)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Have a great day!!
> 
> Have you any exciting food-based plans since no carbs/BG levels affect your wellbeing today (the traditional BG rule for people with diabetes)



Thanks Mike  As I'm still suffering from the effects of this rotten cold my levels haven't been great so I can't really risk a carb-fest like I normally might. I've bought a couple of chocolate eclairs as a treat - thought about a cake but don't really have the appetite! Sat here sipping hot Ribena at the moment!


----------



## bennyg70 (Oct 18, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Mike  As I'm still suffering from the effects of this rotten cold my levels haven't been great so I can't really risk a carb-fest like I normally might. I've bought a couple of chocolate eclairs as a treat - thought about a cake but don't really have the appetite! Sat here sipping hot Ribena at the moment!



Stick a couple of spoons of sugar and honey in it! Your allowed!


----------



## Michael12420 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a really Happy Birthday - stick some rum in your Ribena.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 18, 2013)

*WISHING YOU A VERY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY NORTHERNER
HAVE A GREAT DAY XX
*


----------



## Donald (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy birthday


----------



## am64 (Oct 18, 2013)

have a fine ole time northe x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone  Love the picture Donald


----------



## delb t (Oct 18, 2013)

Big Happies from me too


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## PhilT (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Alan. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Alan, happy birthday to you...........Hip Hip hooray!!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone  Just received another card


----------



## Susicue (Oct 18, 2013)

Love the card, a very happy birthday Alan


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

Susicue said:


> Love the card, a very happy birthday Alan



Thank you Susicue


----------



## happydog (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry that you are not feeling great but do want to wish you a very happy birthday and hope that you will have an enjoyable day despite you cold. Get well soon


----------



## Naty (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy birthday


----------



## slipper (Oct 18, 2013)

As I'm back, Happy Birthday Northerner,


----------



## bev (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Alan,


Happy Birthday!Have you done anything nice? What did big ears buy you?Bev


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

slipper said:


> As I'm back, Happy Birthday Northerner,



Hi slipper! Thank you, nice to see you here again


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

bev said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!Have you done anything nice? What did big ears buy you?Bev



You can go off people, you know!  As it happens, we have an intimate little dinner planned at a chic little restaurant off the beaten track - she's fed up of having to fight off the paparazzi and women that chase me around!


----------



## Aoife (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a fabulous birthday!


----------



## bev (Oct 18, 2013)

Northerner said:


> You can go off people, you know!  As it happens, we have an intimate little dinner planned at a chic little restaurant off the beaten track - she's fed up of having to fight off the paparazzi and women that chase me around!





Oh how lovely for you - have they got a special place for her to put her trunk whilst eating? Does she fit in a mini now?Bev


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

bev said:


> Oh how lovely for you - have they got a special place for her to put her trunk whilst eating? Does she fit in a mini now?Bev



She leaves her overnight bag at my place if that's what you mean, and her skirts are demure!


----------



## bev (Oct 18, 2013)

Northerner said:


> She leaves her overnight bag at my place if that's what you mean, and her skirts are demure!




Lets hope she remembers to collect her bag - oh wait a minute - she's probably got a memory like.....erm......whats it called now....

Did you mean demure or dumbo sized skirts................


----------



## KateR (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Northy. Have a great day. )


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

KateR said:


> Happy Birthday Northy. Have a great day. )



Thank you Kate  Have I ever told you what a lovely name that is?


----------



## ypauly (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Northy. I am a bit late so you are probably already drunk lol


----------



## newbs (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you've had a great day.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

ypauly said:


> Happy birthday Northy. I am a bit late so you are probably already drunk lol



Cheers Paul! Hic!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

newbs said:


> Happy Birthday!  Hope you've had a great day.



Thanks newbs


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 18, 2013)

Many happy returns Northerner! Hope you manage to move on from the hot Ribena to something a bit more celebratory


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Many happy returns Northerner! Hope you manage to move on from the hot Ribena to something a bit more celebratory



It's under control


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Alan. I'm a bit late but I hope you have a really lovely day.


----------



## KateR (Oct 18, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Thank you Kate  Have I ever told you what a lovely name that is?



Hmmmm now I wonder if that's because of a certain Miss Bush?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

spiritfree said:


> Happy birthday Alan. I'm a bit late but I hope you have a really lovely day.



Thank you spiritfree  I hope you have had a good day too


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

KateR said:


> Hmmmm now I wonder if that's because of a certain Miss Bush?



No no no, it's a lovely name!


----------



## robofski (Oct 19, 2013)

Happy belated birthday Alan, trust you had a great day


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2013)

robofski said:


> Happy belated birthday Alan, trust you had a great day



Cheers Dan!


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 19, 2013)

Many happy belated Birthday wishes Alan , sorry wasn't on here yesterday xxx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2013)

Jennywren said:


> Many happy belated Birthday wishes Alan , sorry wasn't on here yesterday xxx



Thank you Jenny!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 19, 2013)

Happy "B" day Northy


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Happy "B" day Northy



Cheers Hobie


----------



## AndyS (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry I missed your birthday Alan.

Happy 21st and a bit 

All the best

Andy


----------



## vickih (Oct 21, 2013)

A belated Happy Birthday from me too


----------

